
What fuels my passion for technology & writing code - rayvega
http://kellabyte.com/2010/08/02/what-fuels-my-passion-for-technology-writing-code/
======
stralep
Worth reading just for this paragraph:

 _I began having difficulty finding people to discuss ideas and thoughts with.
When I did find someone who I could brainstorm and bounce ideas off of it was
a very surreal feeling. I loved every minute of it and did not want to stop.
Even today I have very few of these conversations but cherish the people I can
have these conversations with. I enjoy my ideas being challenged. I enjoy
being challenged, period. My level of excitement in these conversations are
off the hook._

~~~
wallflower
I find that being part of the Hacker News conversation really does serve as a
proxy for my need for interesting conversation, and I'm sure many of you will
agree.

I can't count the number of days where I've had a boring work day but
interesting HN day.

------
kayoone
This is a great story and i think sums up the feeling about programming for
many people on here. That said it also shows a typical human behaviour. We
like new stuff, we get excited about stuff we havent really done before and
want to work on it immediatly with unmatched passion and will power. However
on the other hand, if we are working on stuff for a long time already, have to
deal with the "not so fun" stuff of running a project for example and the big
hit is still alot of work away, keeping this passion up is the really hard
part which might be one of the key factors to startups that hit big or fail.

~~~
wallflower
> keeping this passion up is the really hard part which might be one of the
> key factors to startups that hit big or fail.

This story got buried yesterday (and I will resubmit it since it deserves to
be read), the story of the making of a Sesame Street iPad app, the struggle
with the limitations of the hardware for professional 3D animators, the
success (as exhibited by the engrossment of the author's kid).

In it, the author describes legendary Hayao Miyazaki's work process:
inspiration than lots of hard work:

> When I worked at Pixar I witnessed a lecture by Hayao Miyazaki describing
> his creative process. He explained that he locked himself in a small room,
> sketched, and dreamed, awash in pure creativity. He would then emerge, and
> for the next three years: "much suffering."

We wanted to get the app out for the holidays, and it was early October. It
wouldn't be three years, but we wouldn't get much sleep in the next few
months.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2108125>

